# [SOLVED] Partycje

## Crasher

Witam!

Jestem poczatkujacym uzytkownikiem linuxa, ale chcialbym sprobowac swoich sil z gentoo. Zawsze sie zastanawialem jak odpowiednio podzielic w linuxie partycje. W windowsie tworze sobie dyski c,d,e itd. Ile ich stworzyc w linuxie, zeby wszystko bylo jak najlepiej ulozone. Jakie rozmiary partycji dla tego linuxa proponujecie ?

PozdrawiamLast edited by Crasher on Mon Jul 31, 2006 12:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## binas77

Na googlu można dużo na ten temat znaleźć - np.:

http://wojciechbednarski.com/category/gnulinux/ - ja osobiście używam podobnego podziału i robiłem go na podstawie tej strony - jestem zadowolony

POZDRAWIAM

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Na googlu można dużo na ten temat znaleźć - np.:
> 
> http://wojciechbednarski.com/category/gnulinux/ - ja osobiście używam podobnego podziału i robiłem go na podstawie tej strony - jestem zadowolony

 

a ja uważam, że podział w powyższym linku to zmarnowanie ponad 30 GB miejsca na dysku. Po co aż 9,6 GB na /tmp? Po co 20 GB na /usr?

Na moich wszystkich desktopach (3 komputery) mam  nie więcej niż 12 GB na / (i tu cały system bez dzielenia na partycje) i reszta dysku na /home. Działa mi tak system od około 3 lat i problem z wolnym miejscem pojawił się jedynie przy kompilacji Openoffice. Zniknął po wyczyszczeniu śmieci z /tmp, /var/tmp, /usr/portage/distifles, /usr/portage/packages. Zajętość / mam zwykle na poziomie ok. 60%.

EDIT: a najbardziej rozbawił mnie cytat: "Proponuję też całkowicie zrezygnować z ext3 ze względu na jego niską wydajność."

Bez poparcia wiarygodnymi testami nie uwierzę.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja osobiście mam tylko 2 partycje: / i swap'a.

Jadę tak juz od kilku lat i nie narzekam. Przynajmniej nie ma problemy ze gdzieś braknie miejsca a np. /usr, jest 3GB wolnego.

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Ja osobiście mam tylko 2 partycje: / i swap'a.

 

na desktopy IMO dobre, choć ja wolę mieć /home na oddzielnej partycji. Łatwiej przeinstalować system w razie problemu

----------

## canis_lupus

W razie problemu to ja mam backup  :Very Happy: .

Wiesz.. Podobno ludzie dzielą się na tych co robią backup'y i tych co będą robić.   :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Raku

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> W razie problemu to ja mam backup .
> 
> Wiesz.. Podobno ludzie dzielą się na tych co robią backup'y i tych co będą robić.   

 

tylko ciężko zbackupować /home o rozmiarze 60-80GB  :Smile: . Pliki konfiguracyjne można łatwo wrzucić do backupu, ale co z resztą (zdjęcia, filmy, muzyka, obrazy iso ulubionych 50 dystrybucji linuksa  :Wink: )? A tak mogę w dowolnym momencie zrobić reinstalację systemu bez konieczności kopiowania tego wszystkiego na x płyt DVD lub inny dysk.

----------

## Crasher

@Raku : Czyli proponujesz zebym zrobil 3 partycje ? Jedna glowna, druga dla /home i oczywiscie swapa? Dobrze rozumiem?

----------

## Raku

 *Crasher wrote:*   

> @Raku : Czyli proponujesz zebym zrobil 3 partycje ? Jedna glowna, druga dla /home i oczywiscie swapa? Dobrze rozumiem?

 

Wybór należy do ciebie. Nie chcę niczego proponować jako jedynego słusznego rozwiązania (bo pomysłów będzie pewnie tyle, co osób na forum).

U mnie sprawdza się doskonale podział:

/boot (kilkanaście MB - zwykle daję 32 MB)

/ - ok. 12GB - może być więcej

swap - daję różnie - od 256 do 512 MB

/home - reszta

Inni mogą woleć podzielić / na kawałki, ale o ile IMO sprawdza się to doskonale na serwerach (gdzie lepiej poświęcić nawet kilka GB dysku niż mieć wpadkę z brakiem miejsca na /), to na desktopach jest to po prostu marnowanie przestrzeni.

Nie jestem jednak przeciwko dalszemu podziałowi partycji /. Należy to jednak robić z głową, a IMO podział zaproponowany w linku powyżej takim nie jest.

----------

## binas77

 *Quote:*   

> a ja uważam, że podział w powyższym linku to zmarnowanie ponad 30 GB miejsca na dysku. Po co aż 9,6 GB na /tmp? Po co 20 GB na /usr? 

 

Raku - ja napisałem podobnego - nie mam 9,6 GB /tmp , ale rzeczywiście 20 GB /usr i 15 GB /var  (to ostatnie jest chyba uzasadnione w Gentoo).

Obecnie zajmuję około 9 GB /usr więc pomyślę w przyszłości nad zmianą

Co do ext3 to nie mam zdania - czy jest lepszy, czy jest gorszy

POZDRO

----------

## Crasher

Fajnie, dzieki. 

Przy okazji jak juz o tym piszemy to jaki podzial / jest optymalny dla serwera? Mowisz, ze ten w linku powyzej jest nie za bardzo, wiec jak to robic dla servera. 

Aha i jeszcze jedno. Stworze sobie zalozmy partycje /boot, /, swapa i /home. I jak tego /home przypisac jako partycje, zeby po wejsciu do /home pliki byly wrzucane na ta wlasnie partycje, robie to juz po zainstalowaniu systemu?

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Obecnie zajmuję około 9 GB /usr więc pomyślę w przyszłości nad zmianą

 

przed zmianami zrób porządek w /usr/portage/distfiles i /usr/portage/packages (o ile tworzysz sobie pakiety). Służą do tego skrypty eclean dostępne w pakiecie gentoolkit.

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Co do ext3 to nie mam zdania - czy jest lepszy, czy jest gorszy

 

Wierzę mądrzejszym ode mnie, a skoro sam Con Kolivas zalecał kiedyś używanie ext3, to coś w tym musi być. Jego argument był taki:

ext3 jest nieznacznie wolniejszy od reiserfs (nieznacznie = pomijalnie), a mniej obciąża CPU.

W domu mam reiserfs (wygrał po walkach z resier4, z którym było więcej problemów niż pożytku w momencie gdy przeprowadzałem testy), w pracy ext3. I jak to było w pewnej reklamie: "Skoro nie widac różnicy, to po co przepłacać?"

Nie odczuwam żadnej różnicy pomiędzy pracą na reiserfs a ext3, więc jeśli o mnie chodzi, mity o bezużyteczności ext3 należy wsadzić w tzw. urban legends. 

Nie zachwalam też ext3 ponad inne systemy plików. Uważam jednak, że nie można mówić o tym systemie plików jak o czymś gorszym (na tle konkurencji), że aż bezużytecznym.

 *Crasher wrote:*   

> Przy okazji jak juz o tym piszemy to jaki podzial / jest optymalny dla serwera? Mowisz, ze ten w linku powyzej jest nie za bardzo, wiec jak to robic dla servera. 

 

Nie ma czegoś takiego jak podział optymalny (ani dla desktopu, ani dla serwera). Wszystko zależy od administratora/użytkownika. Osobiście na serwerze wolę mieć /usr, /home, /var, /tmp, a czasami /var/log czy /usr/local na oddzielnych partycjach (ten ostatni nawet na nfsie). Spotkałem się jednak z serwerami, gdzie wszystko było na jednej partycji. Serwer działał i miał się dobrze, choć mi (podkreślam - mi osobiście) nie przypadło do gustu pracowanie w takiej konfiguracji.

Rozmiarów partycji też nie można z góry podać - dla jednego systemu wystarczy 1GB na /var, a inny będzie wymagał 20 GB.

 *Crasher wrote:*   

> Aha i jeszcze jedno. Stworze sobie zalozmy partycje /boot, /, swapa i /home. I jak tego /home przypisac jako partycje, zeby po wejsciu do /home pliki byly wrzucane na ta wlasnie partycje, robie to juz po zainstalowaniu systemu?

 

w trakcie instalacji, co dokładnie opisane jest np. tutaj: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

----------

## Crasher

Dzieki wielkie, czyli w fstab pozniej ustawiam np. /dev/hda5 .. /home?. Kilka godzin i dowiedzialem sie bardzo duzo. 

Super forum i profesjonalna pomoc. 

Zadam jeszcze jedno pytanie nie zwiazane juz z tematem, ale nie chce zakladac nowego. Instalacja gentoo troszke trwa. Mam szybkie lacze, ale raczej watpie, ze zrobie wszystko w jeden dzien. Czy mozna przerwac, w ktoryms momencie instalacje i dokonczyc ja pozniej? 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## canis_lupus

Mozna przerwać w dowolnym momencie. Jeśli przerwiesz w trakcie mergowania pakietów to potem kontynuujesz: "emerge --resume pakiety". Jak przerwiesz podczas pisania plików itp. to zaczynasz potem od tego samego miejsca po prostu.

----------

## Crasher

Aha. Czyli juz wszystko jasne. 

Z tego co wyczytalem juz dawno temu na Swap'a powinno sie dac 2xRAM Czy tak powinienem zrobic? Mam w laptopie 512MB.

----------

## canis_lupus

Jak dobrze powiedziełeś "wyczytałeś dawno temu". Ta zasada obowiązywała jak komputery miały 64-256 ramu. Przy 512MB pamięci spokojnie wystarczy Ci 512 swap'a, albo nawet mniej.

----------

## Crasher

Na tym etapie wiem juz chyba wszystko. 

Problem uwazam za rozwiazany, dziekuje bardzo za pomoc. 

EDIT : 

Bede wspoldzielil ten system z windowsem. Na windowsa potrzebuje 2 partycje. Czy te linuxowe umiescic po tych windowsowskich, czy po dysku C, a druga partycje dac na koniec? To juz tylko pytanie dodtatkowe  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie ma znaczenia jak bedą rozmieszczone partycje na dysku.

----------

## Gabrys

Większy swap przydaje się w ekstremalnych sytuacjach... ale przydaje się, ja mam ok. 900 MB swapa przy 512 MB RAMu i średnio używane jest z 20%, ale przy obróbce dużej ilości plików graficznych (GIMP) i zasobochłonnym środowisku (KDE) ze dwa razy podeszło do 90%.

Ze swoich doświadczeń lubię mieć osobno:

o /usr/local 5 GB <- na programy, których nie ma w portage i w repozytoriach innych dystrybucji (potem ciężko ich szukać, bo są dość rzadkie), a kiedyś zmieniałem dystrybucje dość często. Ta partycja służy mi też za swoistego rodzaju miejsce na różne różności, które przydają się bardzo, ale rzadko (np. przy padzie systemu, systemu plików, są tu u mnie np. sterowniki do karty radiowej, bez której nie mam internetu, a bez internetu nic dodatkowego nie ściągnę  :Wink: ).

o /boot (ext2) 32 MB <- na kernele i konfiguracje gruba. Przy kilku systemach przydaje się mieć na osobnej partycji wszystko co potrzeba, żeby odpalić system. Przy wskrzeszaniu systemu, też się przydaje (jakieś wersje binarium grub albo grub-install wymagały, aby /boot był na osobnej partycji, albo nie tyle wymagały, co przy tym założeniu instalacja gruba była o niebo prostsza).

o /muzyka <- przydaje się, aby kontrolować ilość muzyki, która zwykle wala się gdzieś w ~/muzyka. Ponadto możliwe jest wtedy współdzielenie mojej kolekcji bez ustawiania praw odczytu do mojego katalogu domowego.

o /home <- oczywiście na pliki użyszkodników.

Przy takiej konfiguracji zmieniając system wszystkie ustawienia użytkowników i rzadkie programy zostają, resztę czeka format. Przy okazji zostają nam jakieś jądra, które czasami zdają się przydawać.

Systemy plików: ext3, reiserfs, reiser4. Nie widzę szczególnej różnicy w pracy tych systemów. Na serwery polecałbym reiserfs, gdyż ma (chyba/prawie) nieograniczoną ilość dopuszczalnych plików, a to się może przydać przy rosnącej ilości logów albo przy milionie wersji tego samego softu (rozwijanego) zalegającego gdzieś w katalogach. Reiserfs też jest podobno szybszy niż ext3, a że jest już wspierany przez większość jąder, to nie będzie w przyszłości problemów, żeby coś z niego uratować. Tego nie można powiedzieć o reiser4, gdyż w większości przypadków na jądro trzeba nakładać łatę do obsługi tego systemu.

To byłoby chyba na tyle, jeśli chodzi o moje doświadczenia z partycjonowaniem i systemami plików. Może jeszcze jedno: wydaje się, że osobne partycje na /usr, /tmp, /var (no może nie na serwery) jest zbędna, ale utworzenie tych partycji pozwoli systemowi na sprawdzanie ich przy uruchamianiu systemu przed zamontowaniem, co chyba jest zasadniczą zaletą. Zminimalizuje to "ważność" partycji /, która w sposób oczywisty nie będzie już musiała być tak rygorystycznie sprawdzana.

----------

## emdej

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Nie ma znaczenia jak bedą rozmieszczone partycje na dysku.

 

Kiedyś było tak, że im sektory dalej od środka talerza, tym większy transfer danych, bo głowica przemieszcza się szybciej. Jakiś czas temu zrobiłem eksepryment i zrobiłem identyczne partycje na początku i na końcu dysku. Wielkie było moje zdziwienie gdy okazało się, że transfery na początku i na końcu są praktycznie identyczne. Być może dyski dokonują sobie jakiejś dystrybucji danych po talerzach i miejscach na nich - nie wiem - ale faktycznie nie ma to znaczenia.

----------

## Crasher

Dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *emdej wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kiedyś było tak, że im sektory dalej od środka talerza, tym większy transfer danych, bo głowica przemieszcza się szybciej.

 

Nawet nie o to chodzi, dawniej lilo nie mogło być poza 1024 cylindrem.

----------

## Criss-PL

To nie lilo mialo byc w pierwszych 1024 cylindrach (około 8GB) tylko jadro systemu. Lilo (instalowane w MBR) nie widziało danych na partycjach znajdujacych sie poza pierwszymi 1024 cylindrami.

Co do podziału partycji to raczej jest indywidualna sprawa, wiec co tu sie rozpisywac.

----------

## Crasher

Podzielilem dysk w nastepujacy sposob. Dla windowsa stworzylem dwa dyski. Dla linuxa zrobilem tak :

/dev/hda1 - /boot - 32M

/dev/hda2 - swap - 512M

/dev/hda3 - / - 15GB

/dev/hda4 - /home - 20GB

Oczywiscie partycje nie zaczynaja sie od hda1, ale napisalem tak, zeby bylo bardziej obrazowo. Swapa zrobilem zaraz po /boot wedlug podrecznika gentoo. Co o tym myslicie, zda to egzamin? 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## emdej

Powinno być ok. Tylko mam nadzieje, że faktycznie te oznaczenia partycji to z kapelusza wziąłeś, a nie jest dokładnie tak jak napisałeś.

----------

## Crasher

Jak najbardziej z kapelusza. Chyba nie ma mozliwosci, zeby bylo tak jak napisalem, zwlaszcza, ze przed linuxowymi mam partycje windowsowskie. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Crasher

Przepraszam, ze tak pisze jeden post pod drugim, ale mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, a nie chce zasmiecac forum nowym temetem. Wlasnie zabralem sie za czytanie Podrecznika Gentoo i wyczytalem cos takiego : "Wybranie pliku stage3 jest konieczne, nie wspieramy juz istalacji za pomoca stage 1 i 2"

Rozumiem przez to, ze teraz juz tylko ze stage 3 instaluje sie system? Mam liveCD 2006.0 minimal. Musze zatem pobrac stage z internetu, tak?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Crasher wrote:*   

> Rozumiem przez to, ze teraz juz tylko ze stage 3 instaluje sie system? Mam liveCD 2006.0 minimal. Musze zatem pobrac stage z internetu, tak?

 Nie tylko, na serwerach znajdziesz i stage 1, tyle tylko ze po instalacji ze stage 3 szybciej uzyskasz dzialajacy system - pozniej wystaczy tylko przekompilowac wszystko (emerge -e world) i masz taka sama optymalizacje jak po instalacji ze stage 1.

----------

## emdej

no tak.., chyba tak, ja tam dalej instaluje od stage1 ;p, ale przyznaje ze teraz to nie jest juz takie proste jak kiedys...

----------

## Crasher

Czyli postepowac wedlug podrecznika gentoo i uzyc stage3? Pozniej dac emerge -e world i bedzie hulac? 

Z tego co po lepkach przelecialem podrecznik od momentu natkniecia sie na to, ze nie ma wsparcia dla stage1 to wydaje mi sie, ze nie ma tam nic o tym jak zainstalowac system od stage1. Mam gdzies co prawda opisinstalacji od stage1 dla gentoo 2004.0, ale nie wiem czy wyglada to tak samo i czy ma to wogole jakis sens? 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Wyglada pewnie caly czas tak samo, ale czy ma sens... no nie wiem... co kto lubi.  :Wink:  Mnie tam stage 3 bardzo odpowiada - po rozpakowaniu stage'a, skompilowaniu jaja i zainstalowaniu bootloadera masz juz samodzielny system - czyli jak dobrze idzie to tak po pol godziny.   :Wink: 

----------

## emdej

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Nie tylko, na serwerach znajdziesz i stage 1, tyle tylko ze po instalacji ze stage 3 szybciej uzyskasz dzialajacy system - pozniej wystaczy tylko przekompilowac wszystko (emerge -e world) i masz taka sama optymalizacje jak po instalacji ze stage 1.

 

Nie tylko o to chodzi. Przede wszystkim przy instalacji od stage1 pojawiły się zależności kołowe i inne problemy, a developerzy postanowili nic z tym nie robić i po prostu nie wspierać tego rodzaju instalacji.

----------

## Crasher

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Wyglada pewnie caly czas tak samo, ale czy ma sens... no nie wiem... co kto lubi.  Mnie tam stage 3 bardzo odpowiada - po rozpakowaniu stage'a, skompilowaniu jaja i zainstalowaniu bootloadera masz juz samodzielny system - czyli jak dobrze idzie to tak po pol godziny.  

 

No chyba nie tak pol godziny. Nigdy nie kompilowalem jajka i mysle, ze z tym bede mial najwieksze problemy. Chyba, ze ktos zna jakas stronke, z ktorej sie dowiem jak tego dokonac? I wogole jakie jajeczko polecacie ?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## emdej

na desktopa domowego gentoo-sources, na laptopa suspend2-sources, ale to kwestia indywidualnych upodobań, kiedyś uzywałem ck-sources...; oczywiście zazwyczaj wystarczy zwykły linux, czyli vanilla..

----------

## Crasher

A co daje laptopowi to suspend2-sources? Mozna to pociagnac jakos tak jak gentoo-sources czy vanilla?

----------

## Raku

prosiłbym o pilnowanie się tematu wątku i używanie wyszukiwarek. Wyszukiwarki (forumowa lub np. Google) pozwolą na znalezienie odpowiediz na większość pytań.

----------

## Crasher

No faktycznie zrobilem maly OT.

Zatem zapytam jeszcze o partycje. Czy na tej partycji 32M /boot bedzie jajko, czy po co ona wogole jest? 

Mam nadzieje, ze to, ze jest ona 3 w kolejnosci na dysku nic nie zmienia..

Pozdrawiam

----------

## emdej

Tak. Tam możesz (i chyba powinieneś, skoro już zrobiłeś sobie taką partycję) trzymać kernel. Poza tym, jeżeli używasz gruba, to możesz tam mieć plik menu.lst czyli konfiguracyjny gruba.

----------

## Crasher

Bede prawdopodobnie uzywal systemu plikow ext3. Zaklada sie go mke2fs -j /dev/hdaX to jest dla mnie jasne. Ale jest w nim opcja ksiegowania i jakos sie ja ponoc wlacza. No wlasnie jak i czy warto to zrobic?

I jeszcze jedna sprawa. Kolejnym krokiem jest montowanie partycji. Montuje partycje / i /boot. Czy w tym momencie montuje tez /home, jezeli tak to jak. Czy ustawiam ja pozniej juz w fstab?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

ext3 to ext2 + księgowanie

mke2fs zakłada ext2

-j dodaje do ext2 księgowanie

partycje montujesz w określonym miejscu systemu plików poleceniem mount:

mount /dev/urządzenie /gdzie/w/systemie/plików -t typ_systemu_plików

więcej opcji mount: man mount

Jeśli chchesz, żeby montować automatycznie przy starcie systemu jakieś partycje (pewnie chcesz montować wszystkie, bo czemu nie, ale na pewno chcesz montować /), to dodajesz odpowiednią linijkę do /etc/fstab. Najlepiej rzuć okiem na ten plik, bo już tam coś będzie, a potem przeczytaj man fstab, żeby dowiedzieć się więcej.

Generalnie /boot nie musisz montawać automatycznie, tylko będziesz musiał pamiętać o tym przy okazji instalowania jądra. Także dla ułatwienia może lepiej dodać wpis do /etc/fstab. (Gdybym był paranoikiem, to bym nie montował przez /etc/fstab, bo jak ktoś mi się włamie na kompa i podmieni mi kernel, to może nawet nie pomyśleć, że bootuję się z innej partycji, ale jak będzie chciał, a już się i tak włamał, to sprawdzi to bardzo szybko).

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Raku

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  (Gdybym był paranoikiem, to bym nie montował przez /etc/fstab, bo jak ktoś mi się włamie na kompa i podmieni mi kernel, to może nawet nie pomyśleć, że bootuję się z innej partycji, ale jak będzie chciał, a już się i tak włamał, to sprawdzi to bardzo szybko).

 

w twoim wywodzie jest jeden słaby punkt: jak ktoś ci będzie podmieniał kernel, to IMO bardzo łatwo się zorientuje, że /boot jest pusty. Chyba że mówisz o paranoi w stylu: /boot na oddzielnej partycji, ale dla niepoznaki zapycham niezamontowany katalog /boot czymś co wygląda na kernel. Ale to też łatwo sprawdzić, choćby poleceniem:

```
fdisk -l |grep '*'
```

----------

## Gabrys

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*    (Gdybym był paranoikiem, to bym nie montował przez /etc/fstab, bo jak ktoś mi się włamie na kompa i podmieni mi kernel, to może nawet nie pomyśleć, że bootuję się z innej partycji, ale jak będzie chciał, a już się i tak włamał, to sprawdzi to bardzo szybko). 
> 
> w twoim wywodzie jest jeden słaby punkt: jak ktoś ci będzie podmieniał kernel, to IMO bardzo łatwo się zorientuje, że /boot jest pusty. Chyba że mówisz o paranoi w stylu: /boot na oddzielnej partycji, ale dla niepoznaki zapycham niezamontowany katalog /boot czymś co wygląda na kernel. Ale to też łatwo sprawdzić, choćby poleceniem:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oczywiście masz rację, spójrz co napisałem:

 *ja wrote:*   

> ale jak będzie chciał, a już się i tak włamał, to sprawdzi to bardzo szybko

 

Ten jeden trik oczywiście nie utrudnia znacząco włamerowi zadania, ale jednak troszeczkę utrudnia  :Smile: . A jakby ktoś się chciał do mnie włamywać, to oświadczam, że /boot jest u mnie dla ułatwienia podmontowany na stałe, bo zbyt często zapominałem go podmontować przed kopiowaniem nań nowiuteńkiego jądra.

----------

